# Ice Box Banana Pudding



## lawdog (Feb 23, 2008)

2 small boxes instant vanilla pudding
3 cups milk
1 can sweetened condensed milk
1 small carton frozen whipped topping
1 box vanilla waffers
6 bananas

beat pudding and milk together for 2 minutes. Add sweetened condensed milk, mix well. Fold in whipped topping. Layer wafers, bananas and pudding in pan. top w/crumbled wafers. Refridgerate..

From the "Authorized Texas Ranger Cookbook"

this recipie is great and a snap for "nanner pudding".

my son wanted this in lew of a cake for his b-day so I made it up for him and put candles in it. trust me , easy and great..

Lawdog


----------



## goat (Feb 23, 2008)

Good one lawdog.  I love nanner pudin.


----------

